# Graphic Card suggestion  around 10k



## deepanshuchg (Jan 8, 2014)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
*Ans:* Antec VP450P

2. What is your budget?
*Ans:* 10k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
*Ans:* Not sure. Usual Resolution is 1980 X 1080 but am not sure about what will i use when gaming.

4. What are your current computer specifications?
*Ans:*Intel i5 4570 3.2 GHz
 Gigabye b85m-d3h 
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 
Antec vp450p 
NZXT Source Elite210 
Dell S2240L
Western Digital Blue 1TB


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 8, 2014)

Sapphire Hd 7790 1gb @ 10k 

If you can raise budget to 2k more then Gtx 650ti boost would be really good


----------



## sainath (Jan 8, 2014)

+1 for 650Ti boost 2gb. else HD7790.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 8, 2014)

but will antec vp450p enough for these considering it will run with i5-4570??


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yup, its enough.


----------



## hitesh (Jan 9, 2014)

+2 for 650ti boost
And yes that PSU is enough


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

Antec VP450P is sufficient for Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB @ 12.5k


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 9, 2014)

Actually i am in no hurry right now so should i go for hd7790 right now or should i wait for some time in case some new products may launch soon ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> Actually i am in no hurry right now so should i go for hd7790 right now or should i wait for some time in case some new products may launch soon ?



i would say save more money and get better gpu 

Atleast get gtx 660 or R9 270x


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 9, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> Actually i am in no hurry right now so should i go for hd7790 right now or should i wait for some time in case some new products may launch soon ?



how much will you be able to spend by then? 
also visit this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...-extension-campaign-select-products-psus.html . might be useful to you.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 9, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> i would say save more money and get better gpu
> 
> Atleast get gtx 660 or R9 270x



For that I will need to upgrade my PSU as I don't think a 450W would be enough for 660 so that is not a option for me


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> how much will you be able to spend by then?
> also visit this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...-extension-campaign-select-products-psus.html . might be useful to you.



Am not sure yet. But what would be the perfect amount to spend in near future which antec 450W can handle?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> For that I will need to upgrade my PSU as I don't think a 450W would be enough for 660 so that is not a option for me



Your psu can easily handle Gtx 660


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 9, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Your psu can easily handle Gtx 660



nevermind, i cant spend so much on a gfx, cant really increase my budget for the gfx card more than 10-11k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 10, 2014)

You should go for Zotac GTX 650ti Boost.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 10, 2014)

How much will it cost in local market (Nehru place) now? Current price on fk is around 12k I guess.
And any chance of drop in price of this in near future?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 10, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> How much will it cost in local market (Nehru place) now? Current price on fk is around 12k I guess.
> And any chance of drop in price of this in near future?



12k is the most common price. You cn bargain for 11.5k


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 10, 2014)

Lol 12.5k was the price locally 6 months back when I bought other components and at that time on Flipkart it was around 14k. And now it is 12.6k (to be precise) on Flipkart so hope I can get it for 11k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 10, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> Lol 12.5k was the price locally 6 months back when I bought other components and at that time on Flipkart it was around 14k. And now it is 12.6k (to be precise) on Flipkart so hope I can get it for 11k



 It is not like that


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2014)

I think GTX 650 Ti boost offers slightly more performance over HD 7790
But you are going to get a steam key from a choice of 5 games if you purchase HD 7790 (or any AMD GPU) along with the ability to use AMD mantle for FB3 games.. Not a fanboy, but you must consider this before deciding as HD 7790 is cheaper also
PS: Get the ASUS/Sapphire one only


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 12, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I think GTX 650 Ti boost offers slightly more performance over HD 7790
> But you are going to get a steam key from a choice of 5 games if you purchase HD 7790 (or any AMD GPU) along with the ability to use AMD mantle for FB3 games.. Not a fanboy, but you must consider this before deciding as HD 7790 is cheaper also
> PS: Get the ASUS/Sapphire one only





Don't fall for free games u may regret it later.you can check differrence between similarly price 260x vs 650ti boost *www.legitreviews.com/amd-radeon-r7-260x-versus-nvidia-geforce-gtx-650-ti-boost_125834


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2014)

Show me one website where GTX 650 Ti Boost is available for around ~10k
FYI, I suggested HD 7790 because it falls within his budget range, if he can EXTEND.. sure by all means go ahead


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 12, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Show me one website where GTX 650 Ti Boost is available for around ~10k
> FYI, I suggested HD 7790 because it falls within his budget range, if he can EXTEND.. sure by all means go ahead






didn't find 650ti for 10 but found something else *bwindia.net/catalog/3y/card-pci-express-geforce-gtx660-2gb-ddr5


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 12, 2014)

If op cant extend budget he can go for hd7790


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 12, 2014)

Is antec vp450p 80+ certified? What does this mean anyway?


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 12, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> Is antec vp450p 80+ certified? What does this mean anyway?








*www.plugloadsolutions.com/80pluspowersupplies.aspx.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 12, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> Is antec vp450p 80+ certified? What does this mean anyway?



it is not 80+ certified. but its efficiency is top notch reaching almost 90% at around 150watts of load. anyway its efficiency is actually greater than 80+.
the reason it did not get 80+ certification is that, the psu must work with both 230v input and 115v input in order to be eligible for the certification. antec vp450p will not work with 115v input and hence missed the certification.


----------



## gambitrite (Feb 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You should go for Zotac GTX 650ti Boost.



But one of my friend said that its better to go for Asus than Zotac as it has two fans compared to one in Zotac. Is it really the deciding factor? Which do you think is the better one?


----------

